# Mind trivia ( farming )



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

A trivia for the mind ( it's farm themed!!): Now you can only A these Q with your own A .. there are NO right ones ...
Here we go   : 

1. What came first the chicken or the egg ??? 
2. Will you ever stop farming ??? Give away all your animals and quit ???
3. Why did the chicken cross the road ???
4. Why do you think a goat called a goat ??? 
5. If a horse walked up to a zebra what do you think it would say ???
6. If a animal could talk what would it say ?? ( please choose a farm animal and say what it would say ..) 

Have fun !! I know these Q are a little weird ...


----------



## elevan (Dec 9, 2011)

1. What came first the chicken or the egg ??? 
The chicken.  Since the chicken makes the egg then the chicken had to come first...right?

2. Will you ever stop farming ??? Give away all your animals and quit ???
I hope not.

3. Why did the chicken cross the road ???
Because the grass / bugs / whatever is always better on the other side of the road / fence / whatever.

4. Why do you think a goat called a goat ??? 
idk

5. If a horse walked up to a zebra what do you think it would say ???
idk

6. If a animal could talk what would it say ?? ( please choose a farm animal and say what it would say ..) 
Chicken - worm! worm! worm!  (kind of like the dog in UP! and squirrel)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> 1. What came first the chicken or the egg ???
> The chicken.  Since the chicken makes the egg then the chicken had to come first...right?
> 
> 2. Will you ever stop farming ??? Give away all your animals and quit ???
> ...


Funny !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 9, 2011)

1. What came first the chicken or the egg ??? 
The chicken . God would look funny sitting on a egg !!!( I got this from someone else !!)
2. Will you ever stop farming ??? Give away all your animals and quit ???
NO !! 
3. Why did the chicken cross the road ???
Because she needed a carton of eggs ( the store was on the other side ) 
4. Why do you think a goat called a goat ??? 
Goat!! That's a nice name !! ( from a movie) ( I just put goat in it's place )
5. If a horse walked up to a zebra what do you think it would say ???
WOW  when was THAT  dress up party ???
6. If a animal could talk what would it say ?? ( please choose a farm animal and say what it would say ..) 
Goat " I love you !!!"


----------

